# crapping myself about crapping myself during labour...



## immie

Hmm nicely worded title. Sums it up though lol. I was wondering from anyone who has ever given birth naturally before, did you umm...have a bowel movement while pushing out your LO. This is something i'm terrified of happening to me as i'll NEVER hear the end of it from OH, he'd never let me live that one down and i'm sure he'd tell the world. So just wondering how common it is for this to happen? Thanks in advance ladies, sorry if tmi!! :blush:


----------



## FeistyMom

I believe it is pretty common to have that happen - some doctors/nurses have said its kind of inevitable since you are pushing stuff out, its gonna come. I was terrified of it too.

I've had 2 unmedicated/natural births so far, and I'm sure I did both times, even though I didn't know it at the time. The nurses are prepared for it and whisk stuff away so fast you probably won't even know if you did or didn't, and neither will OH.

Pushing is intense - even if you have medication. I don't know if it is more or less common for it to happen if you have an epi vs not. I would think it would be even more common with, since you have less control/sensation, but - in the end you will want that baby out so bad it probably won't matter :)


----------



## xxEMZxx

It's really common but I didn't, although saying that, you think before hand that it would be the worst thing to happen but honestly when you're in labour all dignity goes out the window, I don't think I would have cared less if I had of lol!


----------



## Rebaby

I was worried about this when i was pregnant with my first and i remember people on here saying things like "you won't care at the time" and thinking to myself "YES I WILL!"...But in fact...they were right!

I couldn't have cared less at the time, all i was thinking about was pushing that baby out and if poo came out too...well, too bad!

I don't actually know if i did poo during pushing, as neither myself or OH actually _saw_ any poo at any time, but i'm assuming i did because most women do :shrug: I was sitting on the bed, semi-reclining and they did definitely do some 'clearing away' down there during pushing so i'm guessing that would be what they'd be getting rid of :shrug:

Please don't worry about it, i know it seems crazy to suggest you won't care at the time, but you really really won't care at the time! And if your OH is worth anything he won't care either!


----------



## Hunbun

I agree with the other ladies. I was terrified of this, also I spent the whole month before LO was due telling DH not to look down there. However when labour started I couldn't careless. Not only did he see but so did my mother and about 8 different MWs! 

And I managed not to poop! :happydance:


----------



## moomin_troll

with my first i didnt poo, i was really scared i would lol 

but with my second i did a tiny little bit but i was mortified as i was in a pool hahaha

its such a small part of gross things that happen during labour so dont worry too much


----------



## tristansmum

well for me i had a bit of diahorrea before hand...i think my body was clearing things out. i think thats quite normal. i didn't poo although i did wee! lol


----------



## kres8

immie said:


> Hmm nicely worded title. Sums it up though lol. I was wondering from anyone who has ever given birth naturally before, did you umm...have a bowel movement while pushing out your LO. This is something i'm terrified of happening to me as i'll NEVER hear the end of it from OH, he'd never let me live that one down and i'm sure he'd tell the world. So just wondering how common it is for this to happen? Thanks in advance ladies, sorry if tmi!! :blush:

hey hun i did with my first son lol but its so normal, was bit emmbarassed but so much is going on tht u dnt care !! xxxx


----------



## lauzie84

This was one of my biggest fears with my first LO. I actually remember telling the midwife that I was so so sorry if I poo'd. But it is true, when you get to the point of pushing, you couldn't really give a damn if you poo! (I didn't by the way.) xxx


----------



## Courtcourt

I didn't poop!


----------



## Shmead

I'd sit your OH down now and talk to him about how you feel. Hold his hand and look him in the eye. Make it clear that you won't find it funny or cute if he teases you about it or tells your friends. Make it clear that you will feel humiliated and ashamed, like he was stripping you naked in front of strangers. Tell him that worrying about it now is stressing you out. Ask him to promise not to ever even tell you if you pooped or not, let alone tease you or tell anyone else.

And if he laughs it off after that, or refuses to promise, or tells you you are overreacting, then I'd ban him from the room during the birth. If it's that big of a deal to you, he ought to be able to respect your feelings on that day of all days.

I honestly can't imagine my husband teasing me about something if I made it that clear to him that This Was Different than all the normal teasing stuff. If you make it crystal clear that this will hurt you and he doesn't care, you've got much bigger problems in your relationship than a bit of poop.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I did, with both of mine :blush: OH even got stuck in 'removing' it from the birthing pool with our second :rofl: He mentioned it a couple of times, but tbh, you don't care at that point, you really don't. And if OH has any sense, he'll keep his mouth shut, because you're likely to whack him one :haha: 

I didn't even notice I'd pooed with my first, the midwife was so quick at removing it. OH told me later on that I did. 

Honestly, don't worry about it, your dignity goes waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay out the window when you give birth. I had both mine totally stark naked too :rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## Kess

I didn't, though I was feeling like I might and asked a few times during pushing if I had. I disagree that all dignity necessarily goes out the window during labour/birth, I felt my dignity was very much intact, but then I had a homebirth with the same mw I'd had attending me all through pregnancy. I'd agree that you may well not care though, but it's more that you know nothing is more important than having baby in your arms, rather than a lack of dignity. I say this because I read a lot before having my son that I'd lose my dignity and it scared me, and I just want to say it ain't always so.


----------



## Sooz

Once I started pushing I crapped pretty much constantly! DH took over poop-a-scoop duties from the MW because he felt sorry for her, and I was in the pool so it was floating to the surface as well. I remember when I was in transition pleading with the MW that the baby wasn't moving down, all that was happening when I pushed was that I crapped myself some more. :rofl:

I had a really fast onset of labour so my body had no chance to clear itself out before hand, in all honesty though, it didn't bother me then and doesn't bother me now.


----------



## madcatwoman

funny,i was concerned about this too!,and of everyone seeing my bits,but once contractions hit me like a bus i dudnt give a damn!!,i dont know if i pooped,guess i'll never know!


----------



## Rude_Reds

I did... Lol... The nurses told me they're used 2 it tho so they didn't make a fuss about it


----------



## lau86

i dont know if i did, and to be honest i am one of the people that was scared about it. but once i was pushing i really didnt care. i actually wouldve liked a poo at that point to be honest cos the pressure was that great, if you know what i mean!! it really does feel like youve got a giant poo waiting to come out. anyway i think alot of midwives would be horrified about how scared people are about pooing during labour- after all its their job to deliver the baby safely, not worry about a bit of poo! remember theyve seen it all before and my experience was that they were bothered about getting the baby out, nothing else. and as for your OH, once he sees his baby he wont care whats gone on!


----------



## goddess25

I spent far too much time worrying about this one too and when labour and delivery happened, I pood with both babies and you know what I didn't care!


----------



## dawnrise

Once you are in labour it won't even cross your mind, i couldn't tell u if i did or didn't to be totally honest lol like others have said, all your dignity goes out the window...


----------



## span

I pooped quite a bit when I started pushing and, after the initial embarrassment, I just didn't care. I could feel it and, after every little poop, I said "oops there's another nugget.". :haha:
The MW said it was vey common and it's one of the things they don't show on 'One Born Every Minute'.


----------



## Mellymommy

With my first child i didn't bur with my 2nd i did and i did not even know. Its so embarrassing because my OH told me that i did!


----------



## happygal

ive had 2 babies and it hasnt happened to me yet but i can honestly say if it did happen, i really wouldnt care. as others have said, your dignity is long gone when you are in labour, all you will care about is getting your baby out, you wont care what else comes out lol x


----------



## immie

Wow thank you all so much for the responses, i think i'm just about convinced that i won't actually care now lol. I know when the time comes all i'll be bothered about is getting baby out :) xxx


----------



## NIfirsttimer

I didn't, bit I did pee on my midwives hand lol... Seriously tho it's true what the other girls have said, by the time you are pushing, u honestly won't care, and neither will your OH, so try not to worry too much about it!


----------



## doddy0402

I did with my 1st when I had an epidural so I had no idea but was told later. Thus time round I didnt poo at all and didnt have an epidural so dont no if that helped it not? I did wee quite a bit this time though, kept thinking my waters had broke!! Oops!x


----------



## glitterbug

You might be lucky and get the "clear out" mentioned in a few other posts. I wasn't so lucky, but had my little man at home and knew I needed to go. The midwife didn't believe me and was convinced it was baby's head coming down so followed me to the loo to check. I did need to go, so that was a little embarrassing with her stood there...but I still had to go again after and this time she told me I couldn't possibly and made me push...and I am pretty sure not all that came out of me was baby!! ha ha. 

Thing is, unless your OH is down the business end, the midwives get rid of everything so fast, you don't even see it. So the chances of him even knowing you did it are very slim. 
I hope you don't stress out about it too much. As lots of people have said, you won't care. 

In my case, I did care but there was little i could do about it at the time!

Good luck x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I didn't with my first but I was worried about it and kept telling the MW so :blush:
I'm sorry but I absolutely WOULD care if I had!
Am a bit worried that it will be more likely to happen with my second!


----------



## NawlinsMama

I have NO idea if I did or not, but I honestly don't care either way. It's just not something that you're concerned about in the moment. Besides, trying to hold it in can really keep you from pushing properly, and make your labor take longer. Pushing baby feels exactly like pooing, so there's no way you can help it if you're pushing properly! :flower:


----------



## Emzywemzy

I didn't apparently! But tbh, at the time I really couldn't have cared less if I did! Far more gross/undignified things going on for me to worry about that lol


----------



## sun

I was worried about it beforehand, but once I was actually in labour I totally forgot about it. I didn't poo though - I was pushing in a position that would have made it obvious if I dropped a poo :haha: And I asked MW later too - once I remembered that I was paranoid about it! 

Really, I think it was all timing and what was there to get squeezed out (TMI) - so I don't think it means I'll be poo-free this time around! I'm not concerned about it too much this time though. Just a wee bit worried as I'll be in the water and would freak a bit to see my own poos floating toward me :haha:


----------



## Sidsapple

I was also anxious about it but tbh you are too busy during labor to think about anything else... I felt like I did but if it happened nobody cared... ;)


----------



## Aphrodite

I did but I didnt even know at the time, the midwife was very discreet! Trust me, you really wont care x


----------



## Frooty

I think i did but the people there are ready n get rid of it straight away dont even tell you or your partner so i really wouldn't worry hun xx


----------



## hardworknmama

I did with both but didn't even know until earlier this year when DH told me that I had. When you consider everything else that is coming out of you from that end, poop is low on the list of grossness. Try not to stress about it.


----------



## chuck

I really do not see why people get so worked up about this?1

Youre pushing something bug and hard out of your vagina anything in your bowels will come out. Who cares.

Your fella is more likely either going to be i) too scared to watch ii) enthralled at his baby entering the world or iii) terrified at seeing your most feminine of parts being stretched and distorted beyond his belief to really care about a bit of poo.

At any rate if your partner id going to rip it out of your for seeing some poo when you push his child child into the world then I'm afraid you have a complete fucking wanker as a partner....this statement by the wayis not aimed at anyone in particular before people jump on their soapbox about me bad mouthing their fellas.

I am married to complete **** who wouldnt come to theatre with me when I had to endure an EMCS.


----------



## londonangel

Honestly? It will be the last thing on your mind! I am pretty sure I didn't poo during labour but.... I had to wee in the dreaded bedpan as my daughter's heartbeat dropped and they wouldn't let me off the monitor to go for a wee. I also remember being in so much pain, even after an epidural, that I was going on about how we should get the anaesthetist back as it wasn't working properly. Turned out I was fully dilated and had the baby not long after but really, all that was on my mind was wanting my baby to be okay. I had also told my husband I didn't want him looking at the baby being born and of course he saw the whole thing. I think it has traumatised him! Haha. Good thing I couldn't see it


----------



## citymouse

I was thinking about this... I think it's probably like how, before you have a dog, you're so embarrassed for people whose dogs are pooping in public. And then once you have a dog, it becomes totally normal. Or changing a dirty diaper on a baby. The nurses just deal with the poop because they see it all the time. To them it probably means you're pushing correctly. I'm sure they'd rather have a patient who poos a little than someone who refuses to push properly out of fear that she's going to be embarrassed.

Besides, once you have kids, life becomes all about having somebody else hang out while you go to the bathroom... For a couple of years, anyway!


----------



## Treelo

It will be the last thing on Your mind. All I will say is leave your dignity at the door on way into hospital/birthing centre and collect it on your way home lol!!


----------



## TattooedMom2B

Lol this thread made me laugh 

I've actually been pretty worried about this happening too, and I've told my OH he's not allowed to look down there while I'm in labour just because I don't want him seeing anything yucky. I'm hoping to get a chance to go in private before I go into labour so nobody has to see anything. It weirds me out to think I might poop in front of strangers.


----------



## citymouse

My friends just had a baby and the dad is quite squeamish, so he was really annoyed that the doctor kept trying to get him to come down to the end of the bed and look at the head. :rofl: They've loved their doctor all along and now suddenly he's grumpy about it because they tried to get him to look at the business end.

I've already told DH he's completely fine staying up at the head of the bed.


----------



## Beaney192

After all the panicking i had prior ot labour, it did happen but i really didnt care! Never thought i would say that lol


----------



## stepmum

It's a bit different to all you ladies as I had an emergency c section but I'm pretty sure I pooed too and I wasn't even pushing! I remember them saying to me "we're just cleaning you up a bit" and turned me over to do it, I was too embarrassed to confirm it with them.


----------



## nicki01

i didnt poo, was worried about this too. and when she was born it was the first thing i asked the midwife lol!


----------



## tangangng

And if your OH is worth anything he won't care either!


----------



## Caezzybe

I did, but not when I was actively pushing, it was in the car on the way to the hospital and I was trying so hard not to push in case I wasn't fully dilated. My body just pushed it out on its own and I was so embarrassed (I'd also had a curry the night before so you can imagine how I felt). I still feel ashamed now, even though I shouldn't. I had to tell my hubby not to look until the midwives had cleaned me up and admitted to him what had happened, luckily he hasn't mentioned it since. The midwife's reaction was "somebody's been pushing already" and that's all she said. To be honest, I'm worried about the same thing hapening this time and would rather have had a "clear out" in advance. According to the midwife at the last antenatal class, 70% of people have a clear out and 30% don't (and so will probably inevitably lose control during pushing).


----------



## calliebaby

I had the urge to have a bowel movement before I was fully dilated. I was allowed to go to the restroom( I did not have an epidural). I think this is the only reason I didn't on the table.


----------



## AmberS

I have not had my LO yet but with my sister they gave her an enima for both of her kids. (tmi put warm water or something up there to make you go to the bathroom before pushing)


----------



## chuck

AmberS said:


> I have not had my LO yet but with my sister they gave her an enima for both of her kids. (tmi put warm water or something up there to make you go to the bathroom before pushing)

Really?!?!?!

I thought that went out in the 50's!


----------



## HellBunny

I don't think i did, though o/h could be lying!! Mind you i think he would tell me over and over again if i had of lol. I think its a common worry but to be honest there was so much going on it wouldn't of sh** me up as much as i thought it would beforehand!


----------



## lauren28

I don't think I did and I have asked OH since if I did and he said he doesn'e think so - but at the time it was the last thing I was thinking about even though i was a bit worried about it beforehand.

During labour I had to have a wee and the midwife brought me a bedpan but I couldn't go, but when I was pushing I weed all over her arm - a lot!


----------



## kirsteee

it never occured to me until after i was induced, i had this niggly pain in my belly ..thinkin i needed a poo so i tried loadsa times to go toilet thinking i best do it now otherwise it will happen in labour haha that pain i felt was mild contractions! To this day i dont know if i poo'd or not lol and i didnt care if i had at the time of pushing!


----------



## ZoMo

Am so scared of this happening!! This is my first so I am sure that as all of the ladies have said, I wont care at the time. My OH is a complete joker and I was intially terrified that if it happens, he would take the piss for the rest of my life! but this is second time round for him and when I told him I was scared about it, all he said was 'dont worry about it, everyone poos themselves in labour' and shrugged it off like it was nothing and not to give it a second thought which made me feel so much better that he could be grown up about it!! Now my fear is that as I am leaning towards a water birth, I will certainly know about it if it happens as there will be no discreet whipping it away by midwives and living in blissful ignorance!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ohh I am terrified of this too! 

I really don't care about the midwives seeing because they probably see it all the time and it's totally normal to them- but it's not something you want your OH to see! 

I don't understand people saying that they think they did do it but their OH's didn't notice?? I mean how can they not notice when you're right there next to them in full view?? xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

span said:


> I pooped quite a bit when I started pushing and, after the initial embarrassment, I just didn't care. I could feel it and, after every little poop, I said "oops there's another nugget.". :haha:
> The MW said it was vey common and it's one of the things they don't show on 'One Born Every Minute'.

I did see a One Born Every Minute episode where they featured this.. it was one where a Polish girl was giving birth and she announced 'I keep s****ing myself!!' and her mum was with her going 'It's your fault you ate too much!!' :rofl: xx


----------



## Sovereign

I was scared about this but I don't know if i did or not!!! I think I might have done but OH said he didn't see anything. I would be mortified if it happened in a pool though lol x


----------



## angel2010

I am so scared of this too. I am hoping to have a home water birth with my next. I would like oh to be in the pool with me in the end. If I knew oh wouldn't be around I wouldn't care, but he is freaking out that a "floater" will touch him and it is really getting to me. Almost to the point of changing my mind about a water birth. I know he will still be grossed out even if he is not in the pool and next to it and sees a turd in there.


----------



## babyhopes2010

trust me u WONT care :haha:


----------



## Jezzabelle

tbh u wont give a S#[email protected] ( no pun intended) haha...believe me i was a bit concerned but wen ur in labour u 4get all about that...x


----------

